# Supreme Commander 2 geht nicht mehr



## Baluga80 (2. April 2010)

Moin, 
habe mir gestern noch eine HD5870 gekauft, weiss aber nicht ob es daran liegt....

Nun geht jedoch das Spiel Supreme Commander 2 nicht mehr, habe es schon neu installiert etc....
Sogar nochmal die Demo neu geladen, nicht das es an der Vollversion liegt, da ja da auch jetzt Updates kamen....aber geht auch nicht

Jedes mal wenn ich es starte passiert nichts, versuche ich es öfters zu starten, heisst es das es schon läuft, aber ich seh nichts, noch dazu kann ich auch kein Eintrag im Taskmanager finden 
Ansonsten laufen alle Spiele (Siedler 7, CoD Modern Warfare 2, Dirt 2 etc)

Hillllffffffe


Hat sich erledigt, habe mein Sys neu installiert, nun gehen alle Spiele


----------

